# Feeding bred boer does



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I seem to have forgotten alot in the past 3 years with out goats. So my question is how does everyone feed their bred boer does? Back when I was raising them I know I didn't give them grain until about 4 weeks before kidding and it was a small amount then they got grain for 6 weeks after kidding and the last 2 weeks before weaning I didn't give them any grain to help dry them up so once the kids were gone it wasn't so hard. Now what I don't remember is what percent protein I fed. I also raised show does so they were always a little thicker and well fed so I was never worried about them being off grain because if they started to go down hill a little I could always start graining them again and they would be fine. But that normally didn't happen.They also always got grain in the summer because of being shown. My 3 new does I bought from a guy that never gave grain only hay and a small area of grass. So these does are already skinnier then I like. With that being said I have thought about starting to grain them now just a little. I don't want to give them too much and have their kids grow to big in the womb, but I also don't want them to be to underweight that when they kid they look horrible and it takes more money trying to bring them back around. Since I have gotten them 2 weeks ago they had their first hoof trim in a year, they have been dewormed, have 2 acres to go out and eat all the grass they want plus hay, and finally know what loose minerals are. They have really changed alot in 2 weeks. But I would like to hear what everyone else does so I can best decide my course of action with these 3 does. The guy had no idea when they were bred since the buck has been running with them all year but since they are starting udders now I am thinking maybe Halloween babies. Thanks in advance.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Roger this is just how we do it; They get no browse but do get alfalfa 24/7 and grain starting about the week of kidding then through lactation. Ours is a 17 % protein.
I'd like to see your new girls when you got them & now.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks nancy. First off I don't have a camera so I have to use my phone and last night it said it doesn't have enough memory for pictures but I hope to get a new one this week. So I will be able to take some pictures. The biggest difference is a little bulk to them. I am not sure if it really shows up in the pictures but you could feel ribs and they looked sunken in. But now they don't look as sunken in plus their coats are getting a little shine back too them they were a little dull. I will post a picture or two from when I got them and then once I get my new phone I will post some recent pictures. Now trust me they don't look like death they just aren't as bulky as my old does were because I fed them better.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Here's another


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I don't know why they are sideways


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

They do look like they could use some groceries. And copper.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

That's why I really want to start giving them some grain but I wasn't sure if I should. We just baled up some 3rd cutting alfalfa hay so they will have that to eat. The loose minerals I have for them look like they are slowly starting to help. I know it's only been 2 weeks and its not like they will/can change over night but I think when I get new pictures you will be able to see a difference in them. I know what my old does looked like then it was time for them to kid because they would drop. But if you look at the black dapple doe she looks like she has already dropped lol. But I know/ think she isn't ready since she is just starting an udder and now that I am feeding her she is filling in. I think they are all due around the same time and I am guessing it will be sometime around Halloween.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Mine are oddballs, they don't keep condition as well as I'd like them to, on just hay when they are pregnant, so starting about a month before breeding, the does get 2lbs of an 18% pellet, each, per day, all the way up until they wean their kids. With free choice oat hay mostly because it's between $6-10 cheaper per bale than alfalfa. 
Now I'm sure they wouldn't need as much grain if I could afford to throw the alfalfa to them, but, it is what it is. 
And of course, minerals, and nice fresh water :thumbup:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank The Lord hay is A) cheaper here and B) my dad bales as a side business so I don't ever have to worry about running out. Plus I don't really have to pay for hay yet. I am his "help" and we keep track of my hours worked and how much he would pay someone else and then I get free hay until my money runs out then I have to start buying it until next year. But a bale of alfalfa is like 6 bucks and grass is 5 bucks so we are pretty cheap here compared to a lot of other states that can't grow it.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well I'm jealous now! :lol: A bale of alfalfa out here will run you $20-24 a bale. Averaging 12 flakes to a bale. They're about 100-110lb bales


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

RPC said:


> Since I have gotten them 2 weeks ago they had their first hoof trim in a year, they have been dewormed, have 2 acres to go out and eat all the grass they want plus hay, and finally know what loose minerals are. They have really changed alot in 2 weeks. .


This part of your post is telling, Roger. Slow and sure weight gain will come without pouring the grain to them. You are already seeing the results with sound management. The way you described your program with your old herd is pretty much how I do my breeding does.

When are you going to breed?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Ok your right I will just wait on the grain for another month since they really are improving. I guess I am not very good at waiting sometimes. I keep saying these are just a hobby and I am not going to try to raise show goats because it gets expensive. But show goats are what I know so it's also hard to just have a commercial herd because I want them to look like show goats so after these kids are born I am going to need to make the decision on if I look for more show type does or just good producing low maintenance commercial does and learn to deal with it.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Tim they are all supposed to be bred right now and I am guessing due around Halloween since they have all started their udders about a week ago. The guy thought boers were seasonal breeders so the buck was running with them all summer.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

RPC said:


> Tim they are all supposed to be bred right now and I am guessing due around Halloween since they have all started their udders about a week ago. The guy thought boers were seasonal breeders so the buck was running with them all summer.


Oh. My bad. I would feed them a little. Like one moderate cereal bowl of pelleted goat feed with rumensin per day, per goat. They could use a little help and this would put a healthy bloom on them.

Have you sent blood in to confirm pregnancy? You don't want to be that guy waiting on a goat that's not pregnant like I was last year.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Ok I might give it a little while longer and see if they are improving then if they are just wait till October and start giving then a little grain. I am not to worried if they are bred or not as long as they don't have December/January babies I will be happy. I am not really set up this year for winter births. And if they are open that's fine too.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

"Have you sent blood in to confirm pregnancy? You don't want to be that guy waiting on a goat that's not pregnant like I was last year."

If you wanna send blood in let me know i'll run over and pull the blood for you. I know how you feel about needles. lol


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Sherry you are so right I am not a needle person at all. But to be honest I don't really care if they are bred because if they aren't I won't breed them till next year anyways because I don't want babies when it's cold. I will just let it go but hope they are bred. Even if one kids that's a bonus because I already got a crazy good deal on these does.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Nancy I got a few pictures tonight of the does I think they have changed a little but not sure if you an tell from the pictures but we will let you be the judge of it.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Since it's been such a short period of time it's real hard to tell.
You might want to copper bolus.
Much better view though.::
When I brought home our first buck he didn't know what loose minerals were so he got bolused.
Im sure you'll have them looking great soon, it does take some time.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am not super worried they just aren't in the same condition I am used to but if I didn't think I could turn them around then I wouldn't have bought them. I am just so happy to have some critters again. They are starting to get used to me so that's nice.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Looks like they have plenty to eat. They will probably gain weight on that field they are in. JMO, I think you should send in blood and find out. It's only $6.50 per doe plus postage.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

RPC said:


> Sherry you are so right I am not a needle person at all. But to be honest I don't really care if they are bred because if they aren't I won't breed them till next year anyways because I don't want babies when it's cold. I will just let it go but hope they are bred. Even if one kids that's a bonus because I already got a crazy good deal on these does.


Well if you change your mind and wanna know for sure let me know. I'd be more then happy to help you out.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well I think the girls are looking better. Puzzle (red spotted doe) had her ribs showing when I first got them August 26th now you can't see them. Their coats are starting to get some shine to them but they are also getting their winter fluff so they look a little dull. I am happy with their progress.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

They are for sure looking better. Not that I am surprised.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well here is an update on my not so skinny does. They have been on a little diet. I got them 1 bag of grain and fed them alfalfa hay plus 2 acres of grass when I got them to add weight. Once that bag of grain was gone I decided I over fed them a little and so no more grain and grass hay now. I have also decided none are bred because I have seen tori and puzzle in heat and pretty sure zoey was in heat this weekend. Plus I bounced her yesterday while trimming hooves and felt nothing. But they are fat enough to have quads. I will just wait a rend breed them in July or August so I can sell 4-H kids and maybe make a little money.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

The one in the front looks kinda like my 2 does they love to eat and it shows but they aren't too heavy either


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

To be honest I don't know how the one walking away from the feeder is as fat as she is. She is low man in the pecking order so she has to wait till the other 2 are done eating. They must leave enough behind for her. But I guess she is also still getting enough grass in the field. Soon it will all be covered in snow so I will have to keep an eye on her.


----------

